# fetchmail holt mails, postfix versendet aber keine [solved]

## hakker82

habe gerade fetchmail emerged und eingestellt

bleibt nur ein Problem, in welchem Ordner landen die mails?

 :Confused: 

[gelöst]

neues Thema: fetchmail holt mails, versendet aber keineLast edited by hakker82 on Fri Nov 19, 2004 9:25 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## tph

Tja, was hast Du Deinem MTA denn gesagt, wohin sie sollen?

Wenn Du dem standard Gentoo-Weg gefolgt bist, legt Postfix (hast Du es drauf?) die Mails unter ~/.maildir ab.

Gruß, Tobi

----------

## hakker82

Wo steht was vom standard Gentoo weg?

habe mal in portage gesucht, da steht postfix wäre ein Ersatz für sendmail

aber fetchmail, muss doch auch so arbeiten

wie geht das mit postfix?

----------

## tph

In Deiner fetchmailrc hast Du ja angegeben, an welchen User die Mails gehen sollen.

IMHO wird die Mail an Deinen MUA übergeben, dieser übergibt sie dem User. Mit Sendmail kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, es soll aber Sadismus gleichen, Sendmail zu konfigurieren.

Ein Lesetipp: Standard-Gentoo-Weg

Tobi

----------

## hakker82

ah, ja

das sieht einfacher aus

es geht mir hier eigentlich darum meine mails automatisch von einem Server zu holen, 

um das Ganze dann in torsmo anzuzeigen

Danke für den Tipp!

----------

## hakker82

habe gerade postfix und mutt emerged

aber: das wirft noch mehr Fragen auf

wie konfiguriert man postfix (keine Ahnung) 

mit der Anleitung kann ich nicht viel anfangen

----------

## Gekko

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> mit der Anleitung kann ich nicht viel anfangen

 

Dann solltest Du mal mit Google, man & co. anfangen   :Rolling Eyes:  und lernen. Und wenn dann spezielle Fragen auftauchen versuchen sie zu lösen. Mache doch deinem Nick mal alle Ehre   :Wink: 

Edit: Das soll bitte nicht als "böse" aufgefasst werden, mir geht halt nur die Galle hoch wenn man Hinweise kriegt, und dann "ich kann damit nix anfangen" schreibt, weil man zu faul ist sich mal 2-3 Tage mit was zu beschäftigen.   :Crying or Very sad:  

----------

## hakker82

ich konnte damit schon was anfangen, bin mit einigen Einstellungen aber tatsächlich überfordert

bis jetzt läuft ja zumindest fetchmail -c: es wird angezeigt wie viele mails auf dem Server liegen

nur wie es dann weitergeht, ist mir nicht klar

ich habe mich auf jeden Fall dazu entschieden fetchmail zu nutzen

aber was brauche ich noch? und vor allem wie konfiguriert man es?

poostfix ist auf jeden Fall nix für mich, die Anleitung bringt mich nämlich überhaupt nicht weiter

----------

## hakker82

damit z.B. kann ich nichts anfangen:

# RECEIVING MAIL

# The inet_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on.  By default,

# the software claims all active interfaces on the machine. The

# parameter also controls delivery of mail to user@[ip.address].

#

#inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

----------

## hakker82

mittlerweile ist mir klar, dass man einen MTA benötigt

kann mir jemauf einen Link zu einer Seite geben, auf der steht, wie man einen MTA konfiguriert

und auch einen spool einrichtet?

----------

## Gekko

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/virt-mail-howto.xml

http://www.tuxhausen.de/software_postfix.html

http://people.freenet.de/howto/postfix.html

http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail/

http://www.debianhowto.de/de/howtos.html  (Punkt 4.)

und, und, und.

Dies ist erst der Anfang von dem was mir Google ausspuckt. Lies diese Sachen mal, bis Du verstanden hast was da überhaupt möglich ist, wie es funktioniert. Du könntest ja auch mal bisschen Geld ausgeben und Dir ein Fachbuch besorgen wenn Dir das mehr weiterhilft. Es gibt gute Einstiegsbücher, die Dir helfen einen Mailserver von der Pike aus aufzusetzen.

Weiters bitte ich Dich die Edit Funktion zu benutzen, dafür ist sie auch da. 3 Posts in Folge im selben Thread innerhalb von ca. 30 Minuten ist schon ein wenig viel, oder?   :Laughing: 

----------

## psyqil

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> mittlerweile ist mir klar, dass man einen MTA benötigt
> 
> kann mir jemauf einen Link zu einer Seite geben, auf der steht, wie man einen MTA konfiguriert
> 
> und auch einen spool einrichtet?

 Bei mir läuft postfix nur für die lokale Zustellung, sonst hab ich hier getmail > procmail > ~/.maildir und mutt. Maildrop soll eine gute Alternative zu procmail sein, zum verschicken nehm' ich msmtp, das kommt prima mit verschiedenen Accounts klar. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-to-mutt.xml ist ein guter Anfang, für den Rest empfehle ich eine Forensuche, konkrete Fragen bitte wieder hier hinein...

Viel Erfolg!  :Wink: 

----------

## hakker82

gleich beim ersten Link lese ich, dass ein mail client und fetchmail eigentlich genügen

ich hätte ja gerne postfix eingestellt, aber dazu fehlen mir einfach Informationen:

ich kann meine ip feststellen, die kann morgen aber schon wieder eine andere sein (DHCP)

die Konfiguration stellt mich vor ein großes Problem

myhostname = $host.domain.name #muss ich das Einstellen?

mydomain = $domain.name # muss ich das einstellen? 

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain # ich habe/brauche keine domain

mynetworks = my.ip.net.work/24, 127.0.0.0/8 # ip, jeden Tag eine andere

home_mailbox = .maildir/ #klar

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2 #?

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10 #?

wie man das anpasst, weiß ich nunmal nicht

----------

## toskala

bitte bitte bitte

lies einmal howtos von _anfang_ bis zum _ende_.

nimm am besten als MTA postfix, lies dann aber bittesehr hier: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html

dann liest du das hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

du brauchst erstmal kein virtual mail, aber das howto beschreibt zu anfang genau das was du brauchst um eine einfache postfix installation mit lokalen usern zu erzeugen.

dann kannste meinetwegen mit fetchmail oder sonstwas post abholen und weiterbouncen via smtp.

----------

## hakker82

hab mir das mal angesehen.

dann emerge ich mal wieder sylpheed

bis das läuft, müsste ich wohl noch eine Woche investieren

----------

## Deever

Mein Tipp: Vergiß den MTA und laß fetchmail direkt den MDA aufrufen. Ist wohl für dein Setup völlig ausreichend.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## hakker82

Hab ihn mittlerweile am Laufen, hat ja lange genug gedauert

nur etwas holprig

musste in der main.cf nur /var/mail/spool eintragen

das ergibt etliche Fehlermeldungen, aber es läuft

wenn ich nur einen mda einsetze, kann ich dann auch /var/spool/mail nutzen, oder packt er die mails an einen anderen Ort?

----------

## Deever

Hängt von der Konfiguration deines MDAs ab. Mit maildrop ists kein Problem.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## hakker82

Vielen Dank an alle die mir Tipps gegeben haben.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psyqil

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank an alle die mir Tipps gegeben haben.  

 Lies die doch einfach nochmal, vielleicht kommst Du dann drauf, das Du eigentlich kein Problem hast, sondern jetzt weißt, warum es fetchmail heißt und womit man Mails verschicken kann...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hakker82

ok, mein postfix arbeitet beim Abholen von mails jetzt mit fetchmail zusammen.

aber leider werden keine mails versandt

was muss ich in der fetchmailrc eintragen, dass sendmail -q automatisch aufgerufen wird?

meine fetchmail:

# Configuration created Wed Nov 17 16:20:01 2004 by fetchmailconf

set postmaster "marcus"

set bouncemail

set no spambounce

set properties ""

set daemon 10

poll pop.cl.uni-heidelberg.de with proto POP3

       user 'husar' there with password 'password' is 'husar' here ssl

poll popix.urz.uni-heidelberg.de with proto POP3

       user 'mhusar' there with password 'password' is 'mhusar' here ssl

führe ich sendmail -q von hand aus, kann man die mail in der mailq sehen:

7DE068997E      398 Thu Nov 18 12:36:19  marcus@apollo.apollo

(Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=cl.uni-heidelberg.de type=MX: Host not found, try again)

                                         husar@cl.uni-heidelberg.de

Wäre um Hilfe sehr dankbar   :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> ok, mein postfix arbeitet beim Abholen von mails jetzt mit fetchmail zusammen.
> 
> aber leider werden keine mails versandt
> 
> was muss ich in der fetchmailrc eintragen, dass sendmail -q automatisch aufgerufen wird?
> ...

 

Versteh ich das richtig dass Du mittels fetchmail mails versenden willst? Oder meinst Du damit, dass Deine abgeholten Mails nicht richtig verteilt werden?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> führe ich sendmail -q von hand aus, kann man die mail in der mailq sehen:
> 
> 7DE068997E      398 Thu Nov 18 12:36:19  marcus@apollo.apollo
> ...

 

RTFM

Christian

----------

## hakker82

ich möchte mails versenden.

mir ist eigentlich egal, ob das fetchmail macht

aber irgendwie muss man das sendmail -q ja automatisieren

gestern hab ich irgendwo so was wie option: sendmail-q (fetchmailrc) gesehen

führe ich sendmail -q von Hand aus, werden die mails nicht ausgeliefert, sondern landen nur in der query (sieht man mit mailq) 

sie gehen aber nicht raus

----------

## toskala

nur so als frage, ob ich dich richtig verstehe.

du willst post von einem fremden mailserver abholen mittels fetchmail. dann soll die post via fetchmail an deinen lokalen postfix geschubbst werden, von da aus wohl in einen pop/imap server damit du sie per mailclient lesen kannst.

nun willst du post verschicken, aber das klappt nicht über deinen lokalen mta?

versteh ich das so korrekt? wo an der ganzen stelle hapert es denn nun? sei doch so gut und erkläre uns dein problem auf eine art und weise die wir verstehen.

----------

## hakker82

du willst post von einem fremden mailserver abholen mittels fetchmail. dann soll die post via fetchmail an deinen lokalen postfix geschubbst werden, von da aus wohl in einen pop/imap server damit du sie per mailclient lesen kannst. 

fast: ich will meine post von einem anderen mailserver holen(fetchmail) und an den lokalen mta schicken, um die mails dann mit mutt oder pine zu lesen -> funktioniert seid gestern abend

jetzt:

ich möchte in mutt oder pine eine mail schreiben und sie über meine lokalen mailserver(postfix) verschicken, nämlich über /var/spool/mail/marcus

im spool kommen die mails auch an (sieht man mit mailq), aber sie gehen nicht raus ins Internet

----------

## toskala

du bist sicherlich des englischen mächtig:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633&highlight=postfix+dialup

----------

## hakker82

tolles howto, aber viel zu viel

um mail zu empfangen musste ich nur ein paar zeilen auskommentieren und zwei, drei sachen eintragen

es können nicht viele Informationen sein, die man eintrage muss, im howto aber 20 Sachen

zu den meisten kann ich garnichts angeben, weil ich die Informationen nicht habe

anscheinend (ich weiß es nicht genau) ging doch iregndwas raus:

969A43D34B     2301 Thu Nov 18 13:10:20  FETCHMAIL-DAEMON@apollo.dog

         (connect to MTA1.CORREODIRECT.COM[62.22.69.52]: Connection timed out)

	                                          OWNER-NOLIST-OpinioCoRegNov-1-3062-9-0*husar**CL*-UNI-HEIDELBERG*-DE@MTA1.CORREODIRECT.COM

es ging wahrscheinlich nichts raus, aber ich habe eine Werbemail von der Adresse bekommen (in Spanisch)

warum eine mail, die ich an einen smtp-server schicken wollte irgendeinen spanischen MTA anspricht, weiß ich auch nicht

----------

## hakker82

habe an die fetchmairc noch angehängt, dass nach dem schreiben einer mails sofort sendmail -q ausgeführt wird

postconnect "sendmail -q"

In der mailq lese ich jetzt das:

B93C5A8AC4*     430 Thu Nov 18 14:11:15  marcus@apollo.apollo

                                         husar@cl.uni-heidelberg.de

heißt das die mail ging raus, oder was?

die 430 verheißt nichts gutes

----------

## toskala

lieber hakker82,

das wird mein letzter post sein, den ich jemals an einen deiner threads verschwende.

ich habe versucht dir zu helfen, so wie viele hier in forum, du weigerst dich zu lesen also darfst du mir gerne den buckel runterrutschen.

ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht mehr zu deinen problemem äußern - ende der durchsage.

----------

## Gekko

hallo hakker82,

nochmal, in etwas anderer Form mein Rat:

Punkt A: Zu all den Programmen Die Du da verwendest, obwohl Du keine Ahnung davon hast finden sich man Pages.

Punkt B: Wie verwendet man man?

Tipp einfach man man

Punkt C: Guck Dir auch gleichmal apropos an.

Punkt D: 

1. die Howtos lesen bis Du sie verstanden hast (kauf Dir meinetwegen ein Buch! darüber)

2. wenn Du sie nicht verstanden hast nochmal bei 1. anfangen und zwischendurch was über die Programme rausfinden.

3. wenn Du sie verstanden hast nimm der Zettl und Blei und schreib ein Konzept nieder, von dem was Du machen willst.

4. such Dir die Programme raus die du dazu verwenden willst.

5. finde alles raus was du über die Programme rausfinden kannst.

6. Wenn Du der Meinung bist nur 3 Zeilen wo rauslöschen zu müssen weil das muss ja so gehen fang nochmal bei 1 an und arbeite dich langsam durch bis du wieder hier angelangt bist.

7. Wenn Du noch immer keine Ahnung davon hast solltest Du vielleicht einen Menschen, der die Nerven hat Dir das hinzubiegen zu Rate ziehen oder die Sache aufgeben.

8. Implementiere jetzt erst die Sache, bevor Du die Leute im Forum verärgerst.

Kein Mensch wird Dir gewillt sein zu helfen, wenn Du nichtmal was über die Dinge, die du verwenden willst lernen willst.

 *Quote:*   

> tolles howto, aber viel zu viel
> 
> um mail zu empfangen musste ich nur ein paar zeilen auskommentieren und zwei, drei sachen eintragen 

 

----------

## hakker82

ich habe dieses howto gelesen und auch ausprobiert, funkt aber leider nicht

habe gerade ein ähnliches howto über google gefunden, ging auch schief

in den howto habe ich gesehen, dass ich eine relay einstellen muss

ich habe ja eigentlich alle infos: (barcucht man ja auch bei sylpheed, usw)

der smtp-server ist pop.cl.uni-heidelberg.de (port 25, normal)

zu oben, was bedeutet die 430, heißt das wie bei den Browsern, dass da was schief ging?

das eine howto zum Empfangen von mails mit postfix und mutt (Gentoo Standardweg) hat mir beim Empfangen sehr weitergeholfen (nur was man braucht)

aber diesen anderen aufgeblähten howtos, oh mann.

----------

## psyqil

Die 430 heißt das gleiche wie die 2301 in Deinem Post darüber, nämlich so gut wie nichts! Und jetzt guck' Dir das hier mal an:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-to-mutt.xml

----------

## hakker82

zu deinen anderen Anschuldigungen

ich sitzte seid gestern morgen an der Sache:

in der Zeit habe ich nicht nur Däumchen gedreht und auf Antworten gewartet

natürlich habe ich man pages zu den Programmen gelesen und auch andere Seiten über google gesucht und gelesen (falls sie was getaugt haben auch durchgearbeitet)

ich weiß mittlerweile auch genau, welche Programme ich benutzen will, ich benutze sie ja bereits um mails zu empfangen:

fetchmail -> postfix -> mutt

mutt -> postfix -> smtp-server

wenn du so gut weißt wie es läuft, kannst du ja mal deine eigenen Einstellungen aus der main.cf dazu posten

meine Einstellungen sind wahrscheinlich nur wenig aufwendig

denn ich möchte keine mails aus einem Intranet bekommen, keine aliases benutzen, usw.

ich bin nur an verschiedenen Orten per dhcp im Internet (meine ip verändert sich also täglich)

Aber sonst, Danke 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gekko

man mutt

man fetchmail

man postfix

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag, & viel Spass beim lernen!    :Surprised: Last edited by Gekko on Thu Nov 18, 2004 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hakker82

gute Idee, das macht ja auch pine, wenn man dort den smtp-server angibt

ist natürlich eine Alternative, aber es wäre mir am liebsten, wenn postfix (/var/spool/mail/) das mit dem Versandt übernehmen würde

----------

## psyqil

 *hakker82 wrote:*   

> denn ich möchte keine mails aus einem Intranet bekommen, keine aliases benutzen, usw.

 Warum bestehst Du dann auf postfix?

----------

## hakker82

ich möchte es einfach gerne am Laufen haben

in dem howto zu mutt sieht man, wie man msmtp konfiguriert

mehr als diese Informationene können doch nicht nötig sein

Domain, Adresse, username, password

ich möchte also nur wissen, wie ich postfix diese Informationene beibringe,

dann kann er auch die mails, die in der Warteschlange sitzen (mailq) senden

gestern haben mir die ganzen howtos zuerst auch nicht weitergeholfen, dann war ich in einem englischsprachigen Forum(Network) und bekam die Antwort kurz und bündig, was ich dann auch nachvollziehen konnte (stand im howto Standard Gentooweg)

----------

## hakker82

hier eine Fehlermeldung aus der log Datei:

8019D48E27     2516 Wed Nov 17 16:41:17  FETCHMAIL-DAEMON@apollo.dog

(delivery temporarily suspended: connect to relay.uni-heidelberg.de[129.206.100.212]: Connection timed out)

der smtp-server müsste aber pop.cl.uni-heidelberg.de sein, kann aber sein, dass der den anderen benutzt

wäre es möglich, dass der sever mich nicht annimmt, weil meine domain apollo.dog ist?

----------

## chrib

Wie wäre es, wenn Du mal die Systemadministratoren der Uni fragst, was Du zu tun hast. Die können Dir sicherlich bestimmt sagen was Du tun und vor allem was Du zu lassen hast.

----------

## hakker82

ich werd mal die Leute vor Ort fragen

Danke   :Laughing: 

----------

